# 2005 GTO with diablosport tune



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got my diablosport tuner for my 05 gto. I tuned it last night and man what a difference. I even have an auto and when it shifts the wheels chirp. Its awesome anyone else had this much succes with a tuner???arty:


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Can you adjust other stuff like fuel enrichment and stuff? Like what all options does it give you to adjust?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah ive had mine for a couple months and the tuner really wakes the tranny up in the shifting department hahaha i squeal em' at about 3/4 to full throttle where as stock, u had to touch the carpet lol


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Can you adjust other stuff like fuel enrichment and stuff? Like what all options does it give you to adjust?


Yes the tuner lets you program for 91 octane and 93 (diablo) tune.
You can also adjust when the fan kicks on to keep the engine a lil cooler.

There are many other areas you can play with but I'm not educated enough with it to start playing with those.


----------



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

AlanSr said:


> Yes the tuner lets you program for 91 octane and 93 (diablo) tune.
> You can also adjust when the fan kicks on to keep the engine a lil cooler.
> 
> There are many other areas you can play with but I'm not educated enough with it to start playing with those.


Yep the tuner lets you play with all kinds of options:cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had mine since 2006 when I bought my car new (back when the damn things cost 400 bucks). I just left it on the 93 octane Diablo tune until last summer when my buddy and I installed my Kooks Signature Series long tube headers and Kooks high flow catted connecting pipes. I had to buy the computer interface kit (like 50 bucks) for the diablo to hook up to my computer at home in order for diablo to send me a cusom headers tune that they sent me via email. You have to send them a backup copy of your tune, then they modify it and send it back to you. Your Diablo will then read 93 octane, 91 octane, or Custom tune on the screen when it fires up. Load in the custom tune and let her eat.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

I just ordered the Diablosport Tuner today. I read the manual online and it says "User must ensure that the factory “stock” tune is in the vehicle’s PCM before installing the DiabloSport tune. GM dealer re-flashes are considered stock factory tunes." How do I know my car doesnt have a tune? Searching the forums I read about people with A4s having problems doing burnouts because the engine would bog or they have to hold the brakes to do a burnout. My A4 will squeal them at half throttle and just tapping the throttle around a turn will fish tale me. Can I take it to a dealer to have it re-flashed. When I bought the car a year ago it was stock except for different mufflers, so I would think it was a stock tune. I just dont want to mess anything up.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Which is the better programer the Diablo or the SLP Diablo I am looking to buy a programmer as well but dont know which one to get---------Danfigg


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

danfigg said:


> Which is the better programer the Diablo or the SLP Diablo I am looking to buy a programmer as well but dont know which one to get---------Danfigg


What is a SLP DIABLO?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

its the diablosport tuner reprogrammed by SLP you know, the same company that made your exhaust.--------danfigg


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

dustyminpin said:


> I've had mine since 2006 when I bought my car new (back when the damn things cost 400 bucks). I just left it on the 93 octane Diablo tune until last summer when my buddy and I installed my Kooks Signature Series long tube headers and Kooks high flow catted connecting pipes. I had to buy the computer interface kit (like 50 bucks) for the diablo to hook up to my computer at home in order for diablo to send me a cusom headers tune that they sent me via email. You have to send them a backup copy of your tune, then they modify it and send it back to you. Your Diablo will then read 93 octane, 91 octane, or Custom tune on the screen when it fires up. Load in the custom tune and let her eat.


How much of a difference do these tuners make if your car is stock?


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Diablo tuning questions*

My 06 came from a Florida estate sale, the owner had passed away
I found a Diablo tuner all boxed up in the trunk so i'm assuming its got a tune on it.
Also, there is a K&N cold air kit on it, the MAF sensor says "Granatelli Motor Sports" on it, is this a stock item?
Can i simply hook up the tuner to find out what if anything has been done?
or should i be looking for a good LS-2 shop?
Thanks for any help guys, very new to these great LS series motors!


----------



## Vick (Oct 31, 2019)

hey all, i know im late but im curious cause ive seen multiple types of prices. what is the average price for a diablosport tuner?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Vick said:


> hey all, i know im late but im curious cause ive seen multiple types of prices. what is the average price for a diablosport tuner?


Dont waste ur time and money on those. Go to a tuner and get a custom tune. You’ll spend a little bit more but have way better results. Also if your car is stock its better to throw a couple mods at it like intake and headers/exhaust to make the money spent on the tune worth it, And have a bigger jump in HP. 

Also side note, this thread is 9 years old. You typically would want to start a new thread on ur subject than posting on a really old dead thread.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO44 said:


> Also side note, this thread is 9 years old. You typically would want to start a new thread on ur subject than posting on a really old dead thread.


Unless he's trolling.......


----------



## William78 (Nov 7, 2019)

hey, since this thread is already kind of alive i have a quick question. how much is it typically to get a custom tune?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

William78 said:


> hey, since this thread is already kind of alive i have a quick question. how much is it typically to get a custom tune?


$300 - $500 typically though i have seen them go a little higher.


----------

